

Information Physics: The New Frontier - heydenberk
http://arxiv.org/abs/1009.5161

======
mkrecny
This is really nice: "The implication is that physical law does not reflect
the order in the universe, instead it is derived from the order imposed by our
description of the universe."

btw to download this: curl <http://arxiv.org/pdf/1009.5161v1> >
infophysics.pdf

~~~
_grrr
I always thought that was what all Physical models were, a best approximation,
given the empirical data available at the time.

------
RK
I'm surprised that something titled "Information Physics" was not submitted to
quant-ph, which is where all of the quantum information papers go.

The arXiv is strongly based on the category a paper is placed in. (Tons of
controversy when submissions are recategorized.)

------
fractallyte
A long time ago (1990) Tom Stonier wrote an expansive and thought-provoking
book on Information Physics ([http://www.amazon.com/Information-Internal-
Structure-Univers...](http://www.amazon.com/Information-Internal-Structure-
Universe-
Exploration/dp/3540198784/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1303712208&sr=8-1))

I'd never seen anything quite like it at the time. So while it's certainly a
'new approach' to science, it's not exactly 'new'. It's not fair to be dead
and forgotten...

~~~
heydenberk
It's definitely not strictly "new", but I read a sense of a broader historical
narrative in which the current time will at some point be considered the
infancy of information physics.

------
JabavuAdams
Hmm. Sounds a bit frothy, but since I'm reading James Gleick's _The
Information_ ... I'll take a look.

~~~
manicbovine
Are you enjoying Gleick? I've been considering it, but other books keep
jumping the queue.

~~~
heydenberk
I recently read Gleick's _The Information_. It's a quick, interesting read,
although I suspect people who don't share my combination of interest in the
OED and Babbage's difference engine may find one of those sections to drag.
Like a lot of good science writing, it strives to make scientific and
technical concepts palatable through the conceit of a historical narrative,
and it's largely successful. As a hacker and a geek, I naturally wish it were
more technical and less biography.

